# angeln am keutschachersee *hiiilfe*!!!



## xxcruiserxx (27. Juni 2007)

*MOIN*

wir fahren in den sommerferien für ca. 1 woche nach österreich, um camping am keutschachersse zu machen.
natürlich möchte ich da auf jeden fall angeln, hat da zuffällig jemand infos oder tipps oder nützliche links für mich???
das wäre sehr nett:vik:

danke im vorraus


----------



## Zander01 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln am keutschachersee *hiiilfe*!!!*

Ja ja *hiiilfe* *hiiilfe* probiers nächstes mal mit google.

Hier der Link

hihihihih, da musst nackt angeln.:q

Ne Scherz.

Viel Spass im Urlaub.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln am keutschachersee *hiiilfe*!!!*



Zander01 schrieb:


> Ja ja *hiiilfe* *hiiilfe* probiers nächstes mal mit google.
> 
> Hier der Link
> 
> ...



xDDD

den link hatte ich auch schon, aber der is ja ziemlich allgeimein?!
oda seh ich das falsch, ich meinte vllt. etwas genaurere angaben, wie z.b. stellen, köder u.s.w.


----------



## illerfischer (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln am keutschachersee *hiiilfe*!!!*

Hallo 

Von Hamburch nach Österreich, ganz schöne Strecke!!!
Ich war selber ( leider ) noch nicht an diesem See. Habe aber einen Bekannten der jedes Jahr dahin zum Fischen fährt und nach leider glaubwürdigen angaben, ordentlich Zander beim Schleppen!! fängt. Der Mann fängt an unserem Hausgewässer höchsten mal nen Stock, also sollte es für einen nicht komplett unbegabten Angler möglich sein dort ein paar schöne Fische zu fangen.
Viel Spass dort und gib Bescheid ob das den Tatsachen entspricht, oder ob diese Berichte das pure unverfälschte Anglerlatein sind.


----------



## bennie (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln am keutschachersee *hiiilfe*!!!*

nimm einfach deine lieblingsruten mit und mach den rest vor ort. macht am meisten spaß 

gewässer lesen kannste ja sicher


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln am keutschachersee *hiiilfe*!!!*



bennie schrieb:


> nimm einfach deine lieblingsruten mit und mach den rest vor ort. macht am meisten spaß
> 
> gewässer lesen kannste ja sicher



ja ich glaub so werde ich das machen.....:m


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln am keutschachersee *hiiilfe*!!!*



illerfischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Von Hamburch nach Österreich, ganz schöne Strecke!!!
> Ich war selber ( leider ) noch nicht an diesem See. Habe aber einen Bekannten der jedes Jahr dahin zum Fischen fährt und nach leider glaubwürdigen angaben, ordentlich Zander beim Schleppen!! fängt. Der Mann fängt an unserem Hausgewässer höchsten mal nen Stock, also sollte es für einen nicht komplett unbegabten Angler möglich sein dort ein paar schöne Fische zu fangen.
> Viel Spass dort und gib Bescheid ob das den Tatsachen entspricht, oder ob diese Berichte das pure unverfälschte Anglerlatein sind.



weißt du zfflg. was dein freund für köder bzw. systeme benutzt?


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln am keutschachersee *hiiilfe*!!!*

und nochwas anderes, hat dort schonmal jemadn auf wels angesessen?? der bestand soll ja ziemlich gut sein...?!


----------



## illerfischer (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln am keutschachersee *hiiilfe*!!!*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> weißt du zfflg. was dein freund für köder bzw. systeme benutzt?



Die haben mit Wobbler geschleppt, welche kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln am keutschachersee *hiiilfe*!!!*



illerfischer schrieb:


> Die haben mit Wobbler geschleppt, welche kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.



ok, weißte ob es tief- oder flachläufer waren?


----------

